# Yamaha RX-Z1 Sub/LFE delay?!?



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

I am in the process of integrating the FBQ2496 into my HT system and realized I have no way to set the delay for my subs (for which I'm using the 2496 for) to match the latency of the 2496 unit. I've heard from one trusted source that you can increase the distance to your mains, but won't this affect my mains too??? 

Any ideas???

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Doesn't YPAO sets the delay on the auto-calibration set up??? :huh:


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Doesn't YPAO sets the delay on the auto-calibration set up??? :huh:


The Z1 didn't have YPAO. YPAO came a year or two later I think.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tidan said:


> The Z1 didn't have YPAO. YPAO came a year or two later I think.


Do you use REW??? ...maybe you can play with the distance and graph the response everytime you change it :huh:


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Do you use REW??? ...maybe you can play with the distance and graph the response everytime you change it :huh:


I'm not sure where I'd look in the software to examine the delay/latency characteristic. But I'd prefer to adjust the latency, not just see the time disparity if you take my meaning?! I guess it would help in that I could physically move the subs closer one foot....but that raises some placement issues and asthetically would be not desireable! ;-)


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

bump.


----------

